# What gives?



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Klein DK06*













Anyone have one of these? $15, are you kidding me?????? I have my choice knives and razors for work, but for $15, I'd take two or three of these for camping/hiking. Honestly, not even sure if it'll ship to NY. We can't possess double-edged knives as far as I know

Pictures can be deceiving but this looks like high quality construction. Anyone had one of these in their hands?????


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

haha what the hell would an electrician need that for....?

And... Ive used their screwdrivers, I have no hope in their quality.


~Matt


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe it's a bad part of town.
http://www.service.kleintools.com/c...ARMS+KD01YYCTN(P0020):1+KD01YYPRD(A0150):DK06


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha what the hell would an electrician need that for....?
> 
> And... Ive used their screwdrivers, I have no hope in their quality.
> 
> ...


 


Listed as a duct knife for the _other _guys:

http://www.toolorbit.com/Klein/Klein-Tools-DK06.html


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Better off getting a Buck 119, probably last longer.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> Better off getting a Buck 119, probably last longer.


 
I like the older Gerber Gators.........


Shoot man, for $15, I'll take a couple of these if I can believe what I see in the photos.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Always like this version of the 119(119BR).


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha what the hell would an electrician need that for....?
> 
> And... Ive used their screwdrivers, I have no hope in their quality.
> 
> ...


I saw some nut from Maine on TOH using a hunting knife to skin NM.. so there is your answer.. :laughing:

He was the electrician in charge of wiring the project house..


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

B4T said:


> I saw some nut from Maine on TOH using a hunting knife to skin NM.. so there is your answer.. :laughing:
> 
> He was the electrician in charge of wiring the project house..


 
I keep a Gerber Gator in my pouch......used quite a bit, not for stripping wire though:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Screw it, I'll order one and give it a report. Again, I don't think we can even carry them............................................................._but I want one.:thumbup:_


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Screw it, I'll order one and give it a report. Again, I don't think we can even carry them............................................................._but I want one.:thumbup:_


Anything on your tool belt can be considered a deadly instrument..

I don't see any difference between that knife and a screwdriver..


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

backstay said:


> Always like this version of the 119(119BR).


Those are damn nice!


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> *Klein DK06*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A month or two ago the Klein rep was at school and this was one of the items he had. Being a country boy and growing up on knives, I grabbed this one and played around with it some. It's not as heavy and stout as the picture makes it look, but its well worth $15. It seemed like a decent knife, but not great. Its not something I would carry for electrical work, and I have better knives for brush running, so I had kinda forgotten about it.

It was blade heavy, if that matters to you, and as you can kind of tell in the picture, it felt like the serrated edge went too far up the blade. IMO serrated edges shouldn't curve with the blade...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

B4T said:


> Anything on your tool belt can be considered a deadly instrument..
> 
> I don't see any difference between that knife and a screwdriver..


 
Darn right partner. Don't quote me, but I think I remember Pop telling me the main reason switchblades were illegal was because the were double-edged. He had an autographed Stilleto. Don't ask more about it, it was lost in a dispute after he passed.

Second reason, my brother asked a while back to have a local friend/knife guy sharpen the other side of his skinning knife and refused with an apology.

Bottom line is I can't say with certainty they are illegal, but I can say with certainty I don't really care, ecspecially if I'm only gambling $20. Order went right through though, sales tax and all.........


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

backstay said:


> Always like this version of the 119(119BR).


I've got a 120, basicly the same thing only bigger. Nice knife but only so fuctional. The blades are pretty brittle also.
My new favorite is a Gerber LMFII, that thing is made like a tank.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've heard people complain about NY cops taking the folding Klein hawkbill knives even some crap about it being designed for combat/gutting people . Seems transit cops are the worst about it, talk about wide interpretation of knife laws.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

:laughing:it skins deer and hogs just fine. i have 2 of them i love them for hunting


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

THANKS Demac. I was hoping I wasn't thee only one to lay eyes on it:thumbsup:

It won't go in a tool bag/pouch. It'll go right to the daytime bag for hiking/camping.

I'll write back in when I get it here. Thanks for taking the time to give me your opinion. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac's description was to a T. It's made in the good ol' China-i-a. The handle is pretty light. The grip is comfortable, and for $20, it's a good addition to the night stand:surrender:

Yeah, I'd definetly buy another one......


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad the knife made it to you with no problems. Hope it stays there...:thumbsup:

Here's one of about three different knives I'd grab if the world was ending and I was hoofin' it for the deep country...or if I'm camping/hiking.  My father made it for me last year, its one of those things I'll probably keep forever, well after he's gone.

The style is called a Karambit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karambit


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac said:


> Glad the knife made it to you with no problems. Hope it stays there...:thumbsup:
> 
> Here's one of about three different knives I'd grab if the world was ending and I was hoofin' it for the deep country...or if I'm camping/hiking.  My father made it for me last year, its one of those things I'll probably keep forever, well after he's gone.
> 
> The style is called a Karambit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karambit


 

Gosh darn that's NICE Demac!!!!! That's just as much of art as it is blade!!!!!!!


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Darn right partner. Don't quote me, but I think I remember Pop telling me the main reason switchblades were illegal was because the were double-edged.


Switchblades are illegal because people who use switchblades are scary. That is the approximate reasoning used by congress to ban their sale in interstate commerce.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks like a good knife to cut the insulation they use to wrap ductwork with. Probably why they call them a duct knife :laughing: I'd pick one up if I saw it at the supply house, don't know if I would order one. But $15 doesn't sound like it will break the bank as long as you don't go looking for a Porsche at a Honda dealership and understand that you get what you give.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

K2500 said:


> Switchblades are illegal because people who use switchblades are scary. That is the approximate reasoning used by congress to ban their sale in interstate commerce.


I just called the cop shop after two more people told me it was illegal. They confirmed it. You're allowed a -six inch single sided blade, whether it's a tool or not if caught in possesion. Guess it's staying on the nightstand:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I own the Klein in the picture and it's a very good knife. By far, hands down it's the best throwing knife I've ever thrown. Sadly, while throwing one day at a subfloor, it hit point first into a nail and did some damage to the tip. Best throwing knife ever


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I just called the cop shop after two more people told me it was illegal. They confirmed it. You're allowed a -six inch single sided blade, whether it's a tool or not if caught in possesion. Guess it's staying on the nightstand:whistling2:


This makes me sad. Without getting political about it...its just sad...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Demac said:


> This makes me sad. Without getting political about it...its just sad...


Sheep to the slaughter.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Hvac guys around here carry them.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I just called the cop shop after two more people told me it was illegal. They confirmed it. You're allowed a -six inch single sided blade, whether it's a tool or not if caught in possesion. Guess it's staying on the nightstand:whistling2:


Is that a municipal law? New York state has no specified length.

Also, cops lie about as often as criminals.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

*KNIFE LAWS of the 50 STATES - Introduction and LINKS*


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

A switchblade knife CAN be owned legally in NY State.

Just like a pistol CAN be owned legally in NY State. 

Their possession generally is prohibited (switchblade or pistol). There are exceptions, like the exception (or exemption, rather), for pistol license holders to possess a pistol.

A person may be in legal possession of a switchblade knife in NY State, while in the possession of a valid fishing license, and while actually fishing.

Basically, NY prohibits anything 'dangerous', there are (or can be) exempt persons...

*This is not intended as legal advice.* The author believes such implements to be mere tools.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> That looks like a good knife to cut the insulation they use to wrap ductwork with. Probably why they call them a duct knife :laughing: I'd pick one up if I saw it at the supply house, don't know if I would order one. But $15 doesn't sound like it will break the bank as long as you don't go looking for a Porsche at a Honda dealership and understand that you get what you give.


The insulators that I have seen cut material with knife have been using a filet knife, or maybe a chef's knife. I believe that a thinner blade is superior for that task. A thick blade, such as on a bayonet... yeah, not so good for that, unless stabbing is in order.
Just my observations.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> The insulators that I have seen cut material with knife have been using a filet knife, or maybe a chef's knife. I believe that a thinner blade is superior for that task. A thick blade, such as on a bayonet... yeah, not so good for that, unless stabbing is in order.
> Just my observations.


Well my observations were made from when I've physically done it. My old employer does HVAC as well and has their own sheet metal shop and I've built duct work and insulated before and that's the same style knife their lead guy used.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

my state has no problems with guns, but a double edged knife will get you a felony.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> Well my observations were made from when I've physically done it. My old employer does HVAC as well and has their own sheet metal shop and I've built duct work and insulated before and that's the same style knife their lead guy used.


The insulators that I see, well, that's all that they do is insulate. I mistakenly assumed that they knew the proper tools to use.

Next time I see one of them on a job, I will show them my Klein wallboard saw, and tell them that they should be using a knife that looks very similar.

My bad.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> The insulators that I see, well, that's all that they do is insulate. I mistakenly assumed that they knew the proper tools to use.
> 
> Next time I see one of them on a job, I will show them my Klein wallboard saw, and tell them that they should be using a knife that looks very similar.
> 
> My bad.


The Klein knife is not as rough toothed as a wallboard saw


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> *KNIFE LAWS of the 50 STATES - Introduction and LINKS*


That sure was a fun read. :sleep1:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> The insulators that I see, well, that's all that they do is insulate. I mistakenly assumed that they knew the proper tools to use.
> 
> Next time I see one of them on a job, I will show them my Klein wallboard saw, and tell them that they should be using a knife that looks very similar.
> 
> My bad.


 Kaboler should read this....he is an insulation GOD.:jester:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Kaboler should read this....he is an insulation GOD.:jester:


he sure is god's gift to our business. i wish i was that young again, where i felt so invincible.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Kaboler should read this....he is an insulation GOD.:jester:


I must have missed the insulation bit...

...could you point me to that thread?


Also isn't he the same guy who's convinced the power grids will convert to DC in the future :whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> The insulators that I see, well, that's all that they do is insulate. I mistakenly assumed that they knew the proper tools to use.
> 
> Next time I see one of them on a job, I will show them my Klein wallboard saw, and tell them that they should be using a knife that looks very similar.
> 
> My bad.


It's okay, I forgive you.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> It's okay, I forgive you.


Lol. Thanks.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

K2500 said:


> Is that a municipal law? New York state has no specified length.
> 
> Also, cops lie about as often as criminals.


 
After reading the link Bob sent me, I don't know a darned thing anymore. I was told there's a six" blade limit. The link says the only limit is in NYC and it's to be 4"s and under. Chit, I can legally carry a machete

According to the link Bob posted, my Gerber Gator is what's called a "gravity knife", and *it's *illegal. Apparently any knife that can be opened and locked in just a fixed position with just the flick of the wrist is called a "gravity knife", and yes,.....butterfly knives are listed in a seperate article. 


When I get the nerve, I'll bring in a promtional picture of the DK90 and ask them to show me in the books where's it's illegal to carry on your side, say camping/hiking.

Don't expect my response from that too very soon. I'm not a big fan of these small town macho's


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> After reading the link Bob sent me, I don't know a darned thing anymore. I was told there's a six" blade limit. The link says the only limit is in NYC and it's to be 4"s and under. Chit, I can legally carry a machete
> 
> According to the link Bob posted, my Gerber Gator is what's called a "gravity knife", and it's illegal. Apparently any knife that can be opened and locked in just a fixed position with just the flick of the wrist is called a "gravity knife", and yes,.....butterfly knives are listed in a seperate article.
> 
> ...


Machete? Depends on what your doing.
http://law.onecle.com/new-york/penal/PEN0265.15_265.15.html

59 NY2d 589 (1983) will determine if a knife is a dangerous knife.

Also, I would check the definition of dirk, dagger, stiletto, sword, ect.

Y'all have got some vague laws up there.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

personally im a fan of the double sided blades. I hold it in my hand with the blade pointing down. With two quick strokes to the throat, you can just about decapitate most heads from the body...
In one swift hard motion you go across the front of the throat and on the way back you can cut the back of the nape of the neck, then if you still need to you can bury the knife into the upper thorax and pierce the heart or lungs.....you cant really do that with a one sided blade to well....

hypothetically of course....


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> personally im a fan of the double sided blades. I hold it in my hand with the blade pointing down. With two quick strokes to the throat, you can just about decapitate most heads from the body...
> In one swift hard motion you go across the front of the throat and on the way back you can cut the back of the nape of the neck, then if you still need to you can bury the knife into the upper thorax....you cant really do that with a one sided blade to well....


Lady's and gentlemen, may I present the reason for knife laws.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

K2500 said:


> Lady's and gentlemen, may I present the reason for knife laws.


dont blame me...blame the Marines for teaching me that move...among others.. anyone that holds a knife with the blade up is a novice..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Then this is the perfect knife for a special forces operator who is also a part time HVAC guy :lol:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

captkirk said:


> dont blame me...blame the Marines for teaching me that move...among others.. anyone that holds a knife with the blade up is a novice..


I knew I'd find at least one on this forum. :laughing: Was army for me though, not the marines.

Proper method of holding a Karambit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> personally im a fan of the double sided blades. I hold it in my hand with the blade pointing down. With two quick strokes to the throat, you can just about decapitate most heads from the body...
> In one swift hard motion you go across the front of the throat and on the way back you can cut the back of the nape of the neck, then if you still need to you can bury the knife into the upper thorax and pierce the heart or lungs.....you cant really do that with a one sided blade to well....
> 
> hypothetically of course....


Well i hope you are in a good mood today Captain.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Then this is the perfect knife for a special forces operator who is also a part time HVAC guy :lol:


 :laughing::laughing: that just made my morning....LOL:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

captkirk said:


> :laughing::laughing: that just made my morning....LOL:laughing:


 
Maybe I'm getting old but I almost agree. I have had that same blade design from a couple different brands in my toolbag for a long time now. They are good throwers and nice to have when you're in a bad area.
BUT, I have loved my Kabar since PI. Semper Fi captkirk!


----------

